# fax per isdn



## mamut77 (25. Mai 2005)

hallo
gestern fragte mich eine frau an was es ligen könnte das sie keine eingescannten sachen mehr per fax schicken könnte. seit sie dsl hat gänge es nur noch einen text zu senden und keine anhänge mehr.(natürlich hat sie das isdn modem noch angeschlossen)ich konnte mir auf dieses problem keine ursache erdenken.
villeicht weis einer von euch ja mehr
mfg markus


----------



## hogakieiinsellahnau (5. Juni 2005)

Was für eine Faxsoftware wird verwendet?
Wie wurden vorher die Faxe versendet?
Ist die DFÜ-Verbindung per ISDN noch vorhanden?
Wie wird per DSL-Online gegangen Router oder Karte?
Welchen Anbieter hat Sie?

Gruß Holger


----------

